# Campgrounds near Boston



## brownlow (Mar 20, 2003)

I looked in the TL Directory and the campgrounds listed for Boston are in Salisbury and Plymouth! The Boston north KOA is in Littleton, and their web site indicates travel time of at least an hour to get into Boston from there. Does anyone know of a campground closer to the city? I will need at least water and electrical hookups as I will be coming from several days of dry camping in the Berkshires and will need to top off water and recharge. This means the state parks that seem to be closer are out as they have no hookups.

Thanks for any help.
Art


----------



## cdrcos (Mar 21, 2003)

Campgrounds near Boston

Stayed last year at Normandy Farms CG in Foxboro (not sure if that is closer).. Normandy Farms is a wonderful campground.  Was named best CG in US a couple of years in a row and I can see why.  Beautiful sites, extensive amenities and programs (4 or 5 pools!)


----------



## Ed H. (Mar 30, 2003)

Campgrounds near Boston

Hi Art,
 None of the places you mention are far from Boston, it just takes a while to get around in that part of the state. I have been through both the Salisbury and Plymouth areas. Both are nice and right on the interstate leading to downtown Boston. The irony here is that with the highway system, it may be quicker to get into the city from a point a little farter away because of better roads. 
 Take a look at the map in the front of the directory. Foxboro or mansfield will have you within a few miles of I-95 and a good shot at the metro area. If you will be driving at off-peak hours, it should be a fairly quick trip in. If you plan to go in at rush hour, well don't plan to rush.
If you need any info for the other end of the state, I've been here all my life and know a few places that aren't spoiled yet.


----------



## HoundHauler (Mar 31, 2003)

Campgrounds near Boston

Normandy farms is a very nice campground and fairly close to Boston. It is a little on the expensive side but if you like / use the amenities then this place will be hard to beat.


----------



## GaryWT (Apr 2, 2003)

Campgrounds near Boston

There no campgrounds any closer than Salisbury, Gloucester, Littleton, Westford, Plymouth or Foxboro.  Coming from the north or south will probably be quicker to get to Boston.


----------



## maureoc11 (Jun 16, 2005)

Campgrounds near Boston

Scusset Beach State Reservation 


Scusset Beach 
Scusset Beach Rd., Sandwich
508 888-0859

Scusset Beach is located on Cape Cod Bay at the east end of the Cape Cod Canal. It is a popular swimming and camping area. The 98-site camping area is very popular with trailer campers. For salt water anglers, the area offers a popular fish pier, a 3000 breakwater and 1.5 miles of frontage along the canal. A picnic area and bicycling along the canal are also available. The Reservation is also a popular spot for watching the variety of boats and ships passing through the canal.

Things to know before you goâ€¦
â€¢ Campground Office Hours: 8amâ€“8pm
â€¢ The regular camping season is from mid-April through mid-October
â€¢ Off-season camping for self-contained vechicles only is available from 10/14/04 â€“ 4/21/05 and 10/10/05 â€“ 12/31/05 for Thursday, Friday and Saturday night stays.

Park Directions
Scusset Beach State Reservation is located in southeastern Massachusetts.
From the north: Follow Rte. 3 south to the intersection with Rte. 6 at the Sagamore Bridge. Go 3/4 of the way around the Rotary to Scusset Beach Rd. on the right. Follow Scusset Beach Rd. 4 miles to the campground entrance.
From the west or south: Take Rte. 495 South to the intersection with Rte. 6 at the Bourne Bridge. Follow Rte. 6 East to the intersection with Rte. 3 at the Sagamore Bridge. Go 1/2 way around the rotary to Scusset Beach Rd on the right. Follow Scusset Beach Rd 4 miles to the campground entrance. 

Other State Parks
These parks are also very popular with trailer campers: Salisbury Beach State Reservation, Massasoit State Park, and Wompatuck State Park.
 In addition to reservations they have many first come serve spaces. Full hookups are 20 bucks a nite. An hour from Boston. In the summer avoid weekends. If you arrive after hours you can drive around till you find an open space and pay in the morning. There is a map of spaces and facilities at the gate pick. Or pick a spot and dry camp in the beach parking lot-there are rest rooms.


----------



## dramatic1 (Jun 16, 2005)

Campgrounds near Boston

I've lived here all my life and work at Logan Airport. I've camped at Bourne Scenic and Scusset Beach. Both are on the Cape Cod Canel but at different ends. Great bikeing the canal road ( no cars allowed). traffic on scusset side is much heavier. Drive to Boston is under an hour off peak. Shortest drive would be Concord Minute man area. The Mass Pike cost tolls but is the quickest ride since the big dig sections opened. Normandy farms is beautiful and 45 minutes to down town off peak but comuter rail is near by and will take you to South Station. from there all of boston is walkable. if you want to drive in, parking is pricey and its the same walk. if you would like sightseeing info i will give you my prefencies.

Ed


----------

